# What filter is best?



## ivana411 (Apr 10, 2009)

I'm setting up 75 gallon tank to upgrade my mbunas to. I've done a lot of research and I'd like to put a canister on the tank, probably the Rena xp4. What I'm confused about is that I know it's recommended that tanks get at least 10 gph per gallon. Well, the xp4 says it is meant for tanks up to 265 gallons, but it only pumps 450 gph. Is that enough for my 75 or would I need two (since by that rule I would need 750 gph)? Also, is there any better filter that I could potentially consider? I know eheims are good, I just don't know much about them, whereas I have worked with renas before...

Thanks!!!


----------



## BRANT13 (Feb 18, 2009)

there a re some great HOB filter out there.....i have 2 emperor 400's on my 75G mbuna tank and love the work they do


----------



## Johnson14 (Mar 29, 2009)

i heard a good filter should cycle your water 4 times an hour


----------



## howajj (Apr 8, 2009)

10X an hour for cichlids because they are messy eaters, the need to overstock and to keep water clean


----------



## CutieSusieQ (May 12, 2009)

I have the Rena Filstar xP4 on my 55 gallon with a small Aquaclear as my HOB filter. I haven't had my tank set up very long and I don't have many fish in it right now, but so far I like my filters.

You can get an Aquaclear that does 300 gph for $50 at Petsmart (possibly cheaper online) to go with your Rena xp4 that does 450 gph. Perfect combo for a 75 gallon.


----------



## ivana411 (Apr 10, 2009)

Yeah, it's just frustrating to pay $250+ for a canister and still have to get another filter. What is the advantage of having the xP4 with a HOB vs just getting two bigger HOB's?


----------



## CutieSusieQ (May 12, 2009)

ivana411 said:


> Yeah, it's just frustrating to pay $250+ for a canister and still have to get another filter. What is the advantage of having the xP4 with a HOB vs just getting two bigger HOB's?


I bought my xp4 brand new on eBay for $150 (including shipping).

I don't know the answer to your question. Plenty of people here use two HOB filters; I just prefer a canister with a small HOB filter. Someone else with more experience can probably offer you a more detailed explanation as to why one way or the other is "better". I'd like to know the answer too, hehe.

Susan


----------



## Comic Sans (Apr 21, 2009)

Well, you know, it also depends on stock, etc. Also bear in mind that the quality of the filtration and the amount of times the water is filtered are not equal. A can is forcing water through under pressure, so i think you can get away with less than 10x.

I have another thread about by own dream 75, and the consensus there is that an XP-3 (although i'd prefer an XP-4 if funds are there) alone would be sufficient. Of course you never know until the tank is up and running.


----------



## CutieSusieQ (May 12, 2009)

You could always start with the xp4 if your not going to overstock your tank but keep a check on your water parameters. If you think you need another filter later on, add one. Looking on eBay and Craig's List is good for finding deals.


----------



## under_control (Jan 9, 2008)

Just get an FX5. Plenty of filtration for your tank.


----------



## Rick_Lindsey (Aug 26, 2002)

I believe that the old "10x" rule is based on HOB style power filters, not canister filters. There is alot more to the equation than just GPH, since you can put a powerhead with a tiny little pre-filter sponge in your tank that cycles your tank 10x an hour, but has very little filtration. You could also have a humongous canister style filter that's only cycling 1x per hour, but has tons of biological filtration.

That said, however, there's something to be said for redundancy in filtration. If you have a single filter, and you accidently clean it with tap water (doh!), you'll be in for more hurt than if you had 2 filters and you only killed the bacteria colony on one of them.

-Rick (the armchair aquarist)


----------



## planenut007 (Mar 21, 2009)

2nd the fx5, can't beat them, they are filtering monsters.
FX5's eat ehiems and **** out renas


----------



## kodyboy (Dec 9, 2007)

For a 75 gallon and cost effectiveness a rena xp3 and an aquaclear 500 or emperor 400 would be fine. For best I would go with two xp3s and a koralia 4 for water movement. I think water movement is better accomplished through powerheads than filters as the filters have to push the water through media (significantly lowering their listed GPH). While HOBs work fine, I have found canisters to be much better. I really like renas for their lack of bypass and ease of media configuration.


----------



## 810Aaron (Apr 19, 2009)

3rd the FX5, they can do everything for a 75.


----------



## gtsum (Feb 25, 2008)

I run 2 C360's on my 75G and really cannot imagine anything less, so I would be looking at a dual setup, as the having a backup is nice in case one springs a leak or something..you can also stagger your cleanings


----------



## GetchHard (Jun 2, 2009)

we have the same problem gtsum I run also 2 C360's on my 75G.,I hope this will be finish.,


----------



## CutieSusieQ (May 12, 2009)

gtsum said:


> I run 2 C360's on my 75G and really cannot imagine anything less, so I would be looking at a dual setup, as the having a backup is nice in case one springs a leak or something..you can also stagger your cleanings


Another good thing about dual filters is that you can put one on each side of the tank. I feel that it keeps the water cleaner.


----------



## planenut007 (Mar 21, 2009)

If you make a spray bar for the FX5 it will move all the water you will ever want, drill spray bar so that holes point in several directions.
I run 2 of them on a 180, with 5 ft spray bar, no problems at all with water movement.


----------



## srook23 (Feb 21, 2009)

I say go with two filters so you can have one running at all times when you have to clean one or if one goes out. I have a 120g and I'm running 1 XP3 and 1 Eheim 2028 and it keeps my tank super clean.


----------



## kodyboy (Dec 9, 2007)

I prefer dual filters as well.


----------



## ivana411 (Apr 10, 2009)

Thanks everyone for your input! I will definitely go with two! I just have to decide now with what two...


----------



## planenut007 (Mar 21, 2009)

Kudo's on 2 filters, but one of proper size is fine, if you have an extra laying around as we all do.


----------



## kodyboy (Dec 9, 2007)

I would go with 2 of the same type, easier to buy/stock media and have spare parts for them.


----------



## kornphlake (Feb 12, 2004)

I think that regular water changes should be a bigger priority than an arbitrary amount of turnover. I've found that even if a tank is over filtered my fish are most active, breed most often and are generally most robust when I do water changes every week or so.

Any filter that keeps ammonia and nitrite at zero is enough, flow rate is just one of many factors that determines a filter's efficiency. The best way to answer your question would be to setup a single filter, cycle the tank, then measure for ammonia and nitrite, if your tank never fully cycles you need more filtration.


----------



## RyanR (Apr 29, 2008)

The XP4 is pretty awesome and versatile. Quiet, too.

I'll admit that I'm slowly becoming a canister snob, though our HOB's have performed excellently.

On our 75g tanks, a Magnum 350 Pro and an Emperor 400 keep things pretty good. A little noisy, though.

Two filters is nice, since redundancy is an awesome thing to have.

-Ryan


----------



## ivana411 (Apr 10, 2009)

Thanks everyone!! All input is appreciated. I looked into the FX5 and couldn't find it anywhere except online. I ended up getting an xP4 and a big aquaclear HOB. Thanks again!


----------



## josmoloco (Aug 23, 2008)

:? I feel so underpowered now, back two years ago my filtration was excellent, now its nothing 

125gallon mixed mbuna venustus moori peacocks

rena xp3 
tray1-----4 sponges
tray2-----seachem matrix/biochem stars
tray3------biochem stars rite size material/polyfill

fluval 404
sponges/ polyfill mat
tray1----ceramics
tray2 and 3----polyfill/sponge
tray4-----polyfill fibers(filter floss)

Fluval 204
sponges/pollyfill mat
all trays martix/ceramics mix

The do a fine job!


----------

